# LG N2R1 Password Reset?



## themoodude

I recently decided to change my old passwords across all services to something a little more secure. I got to my NAS (LG N2R1) and proceeded to change the password via web access. The only problem is I now can't access it- presumably I've miss-typed on both the original and confirmation password entries. I've tried the password as intended and any logical miss-type I can imagine.

A few concerns? Does anyone know if such a system would have a problem with a secure password (consisting of upper/lower case letters, numbers, and symbols)? If not and it's a freak miss-type double-feature does anyone know of a way to reset the password without losing the data on the drive?

I've thought of attempting to re-initialise the device without the hard drive, however to then use that same hard drive again I'd need to allow the device to reformat it; losing my data.

Before anyone asks I should stress this is my device, and has been since it was brand new. I'm now slapping myself for bothering to change the admin password on there! At least I left read only access open; but that's all I have for now!

Does anyone know anything about how the data is stored on such a device? Would it be encrypted or could I swap out the HD, back it up, and let it reformat?

Any help would be great- especially if the result isn't either lose the data or pay LG to do something about it! 

Cheers in advance,
Dean


----------



## themoodude

So I've looked around, and indeed attempted to mount the drive in my PC. It contains a few partitions, the largest one (full of my data) is a raid type partition (according to google). I didn't have the drive in an array- it was the only one in the device, but I'm guessing it's just how the device handles the drives.

It would appear there are methods of recovering the data using tools under windows or linux. So if it comes to it I can always mount my drive in my PC, and boot a live cd to recover my data. The only issue then is backing up ~500GB; guess that'll involve another drive investment. But it's still an awful lot of trouble. Does anyone know a potential loophole in the OS of the NAS? Perhaps a method by which I can boot it from a disc or USB just to revert the admin password? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai

we offer no help with password problems under the forum rules


----------

